# Advice to give to a young man



## DodgeRam (May 3, 2006)

Ok take a young man, 21 wants to get into law enforcement. Took the cc got a 100 and landed #1 on the list. Now, a few years back the town had an opening for ft dispatcher, he started the process went through an interview and could not make it work with the RI academy he was taking so he dropped out of the running. Now the town is re-posting the ft dispatch positon. He currently works security at a college which is a good job from what I understand. My question to all you bright leos is do you think this is a good move? I see it this way hes getting good experience at the college BUT if he were to start working at the department full time it would help him so much in the overall hiring process to become a cop. Thoughts??


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Im not on the job but I have seen alot of guys/girls start as a dispatcher and move into a reserve or fulltime spot. My opinion is absolutley take the job with the PD get his foot in the door...could make all the difference.


----------



## Pats2009 (Aug 24, 2007)

Definitely the dispatcher job. Last year I got on a dept as a dispatcher and so far I have learned a lot in terms of what the officers are dealing with and how to respond to their needs. The security at a college is good for experience, but I think being a dispatcher helps put you in the shoes of an officer rather than security. Good Luck.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

I would have to say take the dispatch job. It can be an excellent opportunity to learn what it is like on the other side of the mic. Also if the department he is dispatching for hires him as an officer it could also benefit them if they are in a pinch and need help on the desk sometime. I know some departments ask if you are on a list for PD and it is alot of investment for them to train a quality dispatcher. However at the same time you have to do what if right for you. Hopefully without burning any birdges.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

You got it Lawman. I do both sides and I have a better understanding of what each goes through.


----------



## BRION24 (Sep 19, 2008)

Take the dispatch job. Its a no brainer. I'm sure the dispatch pay is comparable(if not more) to what the security job makes. Also dispatch experience can be tremendously helpful when you become a Police Officer. You learn codes, how to run people/vehicles, how to talk on the radio (although some are better talkers than others), and many other parts of Law Enforcement. Also it allows the department that you work for to see you work ethic and your personality. Good Luck


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2009)

Another vote for dispatcher...besides the reasons already mentioned, he'll start the clock ticking on time that will count towards pension, vacation, sick time, deferred comp, etc.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Go for it


----------

